

Gawker Media Currently Under Successful Attack by 4chan - jsm386
http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/archives/2010/07/gawker_currentl.php

======
Vivtek
Y'know, back in prehistory when we started speculating about cyberwar, I never
really anticipated the, I don't know, the _sordidness_ of a group of
anonymized schoolyard bullies being totally schooled by an 11-year-old girl,
then using what in prehistoric terms would basically be magic to find her
somewhere in the world, then targeting a gossip site in utter flaming outrage
that this was noticed and commented on.

Weren't we supposed to be flying PanAm to the space station by now and making
vidphone calls to important business clients? I seem to have gotten the wrong
future.

~~~
mynameishere
You've never made a vidphone call?

~~~
Vivtek
Not from the space station, dammit.

------
mhd
Shouldn't that by "...under successful attack by 4chan users" ("under attack
by anonymous" isn't journalistic enough, even for Village Voice)? I don't
think "4chan" the site officially endorses the attack.

Is this because of gawker's criticism of the "You don goofed?" affair? Jessi
Slaughter, the face that launched a thousand rootkits.

------
coderdude
They're basically dealing with a bunch of 17-and-under kids who think like
this (quoted from the link): "4 chan it's not about hacking it's about the
fact that Gawker begged for this fight for 3 or 4 days. They know who we are.
They know our numbers. Or rather, evidently they didn't. They called us out
and we took them up on it after being the bigger man. How is that pussy? They
begged for it. We took the high road. Then they just pushed a bit too far. You
fuck with the bull you get the horns."

Somehow they can't see how lame this makes them look? They think they're some
kind of force to be reckoned with and not just a bunch of lame script kiddies,
but they never come off as the former and always as the latter.

<http://a33.idata.over-blog.com/3/20/76/31/Epic_fail_guy1.gif>

~~~
DeusExMachina
I sometimes browse the /b/ board on 4chan. I find it a good "shock" to know at
what lows human beings can go. But I would not advise it, because it's
something for people with a strong stomach.

What I learnt is that they absolutely don't care how lame they look. It's a
strange subculture, where everybody insults everyone, hating everything and
being as mean as they can be. But still, in cases like this one, they manage
to come up as a whole in the name of Anonymous.

I think this is a fertile ground for some psychological and sociological
study.

------
thomasreggi
What does 4chan actually do to "attack" a site?

~~~
mxavier
They usually use a tool called the "Low Orbital Ion Cannon" which is really
just a DDoS app with a silly GUI slapped on top of it.

~~~
s810
You're partially right..

<http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Denial_of_Service>

also, there are irc servers that people set up for different events, but
that's getting more into the chanology side of it.

~~~
lpgauth
aka botnets?

~~~
naturalized
I do not think they control a botnet- they download that LOIC tool
individually, specifically for DDoS purpose. Gawker does not seem to have a
serious infrastructure: it looks like they are hosted on DATAGRAM.COM, they do
not even have their own IP ranges. So it's probably easy to knock down.

------
jsm386
fyi - it seems like they are back up...for now.

------
LeDeMedAfr
Any suggested cleaners/scans for rootkit infection or zombie trojan?

